# Caramel due 2-18 getting close!



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I thought I'd make Caramel her own thread now since she is due tomorrow and showing signs that she's getting close!

She's our young spotted Nubian/boer doe. She was an 'oops' breeding, as she is young and we didn't want her bred yet. She's growing well, doing great, so hopefully I worry too much.

Her ligs are basically gone, all you can really feel are the tops near the spine, her udder is filling getting to the strutted stage. It's much larger than it was yesterday afternoon. She looks sunken in - in front of the hips, and I'm thinking she might start laboring this evening, could be wrong, but I think I'll be in for a long night with watching her. 

It will be fun to see what she has. She's such a rotten brat


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy Kidding


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks! She's in labor, not sure how long it will be, but she's working on getting kids in position. The 'string of goo' hanging out. She keeps giving her belly some wicked looks lol

She had to pick a busy night lol My mother in law is coming tomorrow from Mexico - I've never met her in the 14 years I've been with my husband! So trying to make the place presentable, haha...

Time to get the kidding kit by the door, see if I can find batteries for the lil camera I take in the barn, and keep my sanity through the night!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

That's great! It'll be nice to finally meet her I bet 
Happy kidding,too! :leap:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks!

Well, Caramel kidded!

And.... both babies are TRADITIONAL COLORED LOL!!!! Figures!!! But I'm not upset  We can always breed her to a colored buck in the future like I had originally planned <this was an 'oops' breeding lol>

I went out about 8pm to check on her, and she started baby talking while looking at me but I didn't see a baby! Then she turned around and I saw a head/feet sticking out. Went in, gently grabbed the legs and gave a gentle pull and she came right on out. I'm guessing she's 5-6lbs? She's adorable.
The girls already named her 'Brownie.' She has a solid red head with a few white spots. She may be a 2 tone red, but hard to tell until she's completely dry.
A buck kid came about 20 minutes later, much larger, he has LONG Nubian ears, and possibly a Nubian head/body, but boer color. Super cute!

She's doing great with the babies, I'm very proud of her.

Our other doe is acting a bit 'different' and I see some stringy goo, one lig is mush, the other gone, udder looks a bit fuller, so I came in to wash towels, although I don't think she'll go anytime soon <could be wrong!>, she's due on Thurs.

I'm so glad that it's not bitterly cold out, but it's definitely very windy! Also so glad she had them at a decent hour!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats! Nice to have a normal birth!


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

congratulations!!


----------



## jberter (Jan 21, 2010)

Big congrats,, glad all went well and mom & babys are fine... now get some rest for yourself..


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ohh congrats!!! She's the maybe pt doe?? It never fails though....those traditional genes are strong lol.....I have been reminded many times this year lol


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks! She's still trying to figure babies out, she's very attentive, but I did see her try to be a bit snotty to the little doe. I think she just needs time to adjust, as she went back to being attentive to her. I think she's completely exhausted and needs to lay down with the babies and rest.

Jessica - our possibly pt doe is up next & our last one for this season, she's due Thurs, but looking close.
She's actually been doing better too, eating a little better, she's still having trouble getting around, but she still gets up/down and around on her own. 
She's looking very close, her vulva is really swollen, only felt one lig all night long, udder looks to be filling more. I saw some stringy discharge earlier, so I'm hoping she'll go before her due date <20th>.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Congrats!! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations!!! Amazing how strong some genes can be too  Beautiful kids


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

congrats on babies!!!!! :stars:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Congrats!!! Good job Caramel!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks! I wasn't able to get any good pics today, but as soon as I get a chance I will share some that I took last night/have on facebook. 
babies are doing great, mom is great with them, and OMG I just adore them! They are sooo little <but big for her>, they are so snuggable ♥♥♥


----------



## DMSMBoers (Dec 23, 2013)

Congrats on the babies!!


----------



## kenzie (Sep 22, 2013)

Congrats!!


----------

